# South jersey trainers



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

A highly recommended trainer that specializes in gsd is Harry Ramos of SJ k9 solutions. I have been taking my dog to him for the past few months and from day one started seeing results. He does everything from basic and advanced obedience and personal protection and schutzhund. His website is South Jersey K9 Solutions | Home of Quality European German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## prepare1 (May 11, 2014)

has to be better than the other trainer in that area. definitely go with ramos if you want someone honest at least.


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

if anyone is looking for a reputable trainer Harry is the man for the job.


----------



## hev1128 (Jun 5, 2014)

We take our GSD to K9Basics in Marlton. Brian, Lisa and their team are amazing.


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am very familiar with k9 basics and I know Brian and Lisa personally. But for the specific training and style I was looking for they don't offer.


----------



## hev1128 (Jun 5, 2014)

Brian and his crew are great. We've been going there for a month.
assuming you are looking for competition/protection training. they don't do that.
I know there are a few training clubs in the SJ area for that though.

We can't do that with out GSD...she has some medical limitations.
I'd love to scent train her for fun for her though. she has an amazing nose.


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea I know they don't do that type of training. I have been training with Harry Ramos for almost 6 months now and enjoy every session. Not only molding my dog into something but meeting new friends and other people who like myself and Harry are passionate about training. I understand with dealing with medical limitations. But sounds like you still could do tracking work and or search and rescue .


----------



## hev1128 (Jun 5, 2014)

My girls nose is amazing. I'd LOVE to get her doing some tracking/SAR type work. She's 4. Too old to start?


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

hev1128 said:


> My girls nose is amazing. I'd LOVE to get her doing some tracking/SAR type work. She's 4. Too old to start?



Not at all as long as she has the drive. And basic ground work obedience.


----------



## hev1128 (Jun 5, 2014)

I am seeing great results at K9 Basics. Brian's staff is wonderful and have been great with Ginger's special health limitations...but she gets soooo bored walking back and forth. You can just tell she wants to do more. I started hiding treats around our house....she always finds them. I can tell she is starting to feel better, she is testing her limits and getting into some trouble around the house (albeit mild in the grand scheme)
I'll have to look into the scent training just to give her some work.
Thanks


----------

